# Schwinn Scrambler Phantom



## STIKSHIFTER (May 25, 2019)

*Found this Frame at Ann Arbor.  Paint was soooo nice I couldn't pass it up.  Gave it a thorough cleaning and polishing and built the Day Glow wheel-set.  My  8 yo grandson will be riding it so figure he needs all the visability he can get from the crazy drivers out there.  Has a single speed freewheel now but can go to 5/6/7 speed later as he grows.  The Scrambler handlebars are being bead blasted and powdercoated so has chrome for now.  Turned out pretty well IMO and the kid likes it too.  Has a "Bakersfield" bike shop decal... kinda cool!!!  Thanks for looking 








*


----------

